# fox farm feeding schedule ????



## AZshwagg (Apr 1, 2006)

this is my first time using any type of plant food ect... I have a feeding schedule list but don't fully understand. It's say on week #1 to give it "Big Bloom" and it say 2Tbl>>gal does that mean since I have a 2 1\2 gal pot I'll need 4 1\2 Tbl per watering. Please help this first week is coming up and I need to get this down. It's kinda confusing cause it tells me to add grow big the secound week.... I don't know..


----------



## Mutt (Apr 1, 2006)

First week of veg? If this is a soil grow. Do not give anything the first 2 weeks. NO FERTS. you'll burn your plants up. Grow Big is for Veg. So you'll want to follow that feeding schedule. but NO FERTS the first 2 weeks of sprout/vegging.

When you switch to flower then follow the bloom fert directions.


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 1, 2006)

Okay it says two add "Grow big" 2nd week, but I have them in small containers so the dose will be considerably lower. How much should I use? If you've seen my grow journal you'll notice small containers (not even actual pots). For example 2 Tbl>>gal, so if I have a small cut 8 0z homemade pot how much should I use? Please help a brotha out.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 1, 2006)

start with 1/4-1/2 strength. work up from there. Just to be safe.


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks Mutt, your knowledge is greatly appreciated!


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 1, 2006)

I'll start with 1\2 tbl then move up.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Apr 1, 2006)

I started using during the 3rd week at half strength as stated above, and pleased with the results.


----------



## mountain (Apr 10, 2006)

Hola, 
I'm quite sure tsp-tbls/gal is per gallon of water, not per gal of medium. At least that is how I read it. As far as that chart, I've been using Fox Farm (in soil indoors) for years and have never run across it. I use Grow Big as directed on bottle for every watering (1 tsp/gal) from the day the clones (still in rockwool) go into soil until 5-7 days into 12/12. Thats right around when you'll see first sings of flowering. I then feed w/Tiger and Big Bloom (Big Bloom as directed or more-Tiger Bloom 2 tsp/gal) every watering up until last week or so. I've always discontinued  using GB after flowering starts, but due to some info I've read recently, I'm gonna try using adding a teaspoon or so into the mix like once a week or so during budding (next time). I don't think you can burn em up w/ the Big Bloom, but be careful w/ the others. If you're obsessed as I am with your grows you'll notice anything amiss with a quickness. If they show any signs of burn give em nothin but water next time and cut back a little the time after.  After a while you'll get in tune w/your girls and "feel what they "feel". Keep in mind Cannabis plants cant process the nutes if the PH is discombobulated and or if ventillation is poor. Also when using ferts, it is imperative to flush. I usually do this somtime around the fifth week of 12/12. So far I've never killed anything and have been more than happy with yeild and potency.
Good Luck and "Goddess Bless This Doomed Nation"


----------



## Chicken (Apr 10, 2006)

hey mountain you got any pic of your grow?. i want to see how your plant look like using GB, BB and Tiger.


----------



## Hick (Apr 11, 2006)

> I'm quite sure tsp-tbls/gal is per gallon of water, not per gal of medium.



I think you nailed the problem mountain. ..OMG..lets hope he sees this before feeding those girls with an un-dilluted fert.


----------



## mountain (Apr 14, 2006)

Lets see if this works


----------



## mountain (Apr 14, 2006)

Oops I forgot to flip them. Sorry Just turn your PC or laptop on its side. Or lay down with the top of your head pointing East.


----------



## mountain (Apr 14, 2006)

I'll figure out the flip thing another night. These pics of The Hog (strain, not a pet name)(can't f-----g wait!!!) are three weeks in the soil (5 days 12/12) using FF GB every watering. They don't lie when they claim "INSTANT" bro. They grow about an inch a day in veg or more sometimes. About 1/2" during flo. Oh everthing is under 1) 400wHPS. The rest of the pics of the others are 35 days into flo.

late.


----------

